# Post Title Background Image (Blogger)



## Eric080 (Jan 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever been to MGoBlog?

Do you notice how each post's title has a header image behind it? I was wondering how to add that onto my blog. I've asked in some other forums and at the Google help group, but I still don't have an answer to my question :sigh:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Eric080: Welcome to TSF!

The thing you are looking for is to add a background image code to your CSS. Depending on your blog-software this is what you need to add to the class of your blog post title, *background-image: url((folder/)picture.jpg);*, see for more information here: http://www.tizag.com/cssT/background.php


----------

